
Why London Has More Crime Than New York - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-19/why-london-has-more-crime-than-new-york
======
tonyedgecombe
"But since the financial crisis, the national government has cut police
funding by 25 percent"

I think this is the key point, government spending has been under severe
pressure since 2010. The excuse is the financial crisis although I suspect it
has more to do with political ideology.

